# Io non sarò mai nessuno, ma nessuno sarà mai come me



## fox71

Ciao a tutti, devo tradurre questa frase, va bene cosi come ho pensato io?
Ecco qua il mio tentativo:
"Yo jamàs serè ninguno, pero nadie jamàs serà como mì"

Grazie tanto per le vostre risposte. Ciao


----------



## 0scar

"Yo jamàs serè alguien.pero nadie jamàs serà como yo"

¿No tendría que decir "Io non saró mai qualcuno" o "Io saró sempre nessuno" para que tenga sentido?

¿Se podría decir en italiano "come io" en vez de "come me"?


----------



## fox71

Ciao Oscar, grazie per il tuo aiuto.
Per rispondere alle tue domande: la seconda "Io sarò sempre nessuno" in italiano non ha molto significato, mentre la prima va bene e significa piu o meno la stessa cosa di "io non sarò mai nessuno". Infine, "come io" in italiano non si usa quasi mai. Ciao e grazie ancora!


----------



## Larroja

fox71 said:


> Infine, "come io" in italiano non si usa quasi mai.



Vorrei precisare che come io si usa spesso, ma in altri contesti, che so: "ti racconto come io vorrei che andasse il mondo". In quello della frase in questione invece sarebbe decisamente sbagliato, a meno di trasformarla, a dire il vero poco felicemente, con "nessuno sarà mai come io sono".


----------



## 0scar

Ojo que también se podría traducir literalmente "Nunca seré ninguno, pero nunca ninguno será como yo". 
Muchos lo dirían asi en castellano también.


----------



## Agró

*Io non sarò mai nessuno, ma nessuno sarà mai come me

Nunca seré nadie, pero nadie será nunca como yo.
*


----------



## 0scar

El problema de *"nunca seré nadie/ninguno"* (lo mismo que "*io non saró mai nessuno")* , es que logicamente significa "*siempre* *seré alguien/alguno*", exactamente lo contrario de lo que se quiere decir, pero asi se habla.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, se trata de la gramática española, no de la forma en que se habla en la calle. Otra cosa sería si fuéramos ingleses ¿No? Pero la doble negación es lo correcto.


----------



## 0scar

Si la doble negación  es "lo correcto" ¿entonces  qué es lo incorrecto?

La doble negación se acepta porque es un hecho consumado. No es de uso obligatorio. .


----------



## flljob

En español no puedes decir: Yo soy nadie. La doble negación es obligatoria: Yo no soy nadie.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Oscar:
La doble negación es lo gramaticalmente correcto.


----------



## 0scar

No es obligatorio decir *"Yo no soy nadie".*
Para lo mismo se puede decir *"Yo no soy alguien"* y sin ir a contrapelo de nada.

Pero volvamos al hilo

*nadie**.*
(De _nadi_).
Persona insignificante. (RAE)

*Núnca seré nadie/No seré nunca nadie *significa *Nunca seré una persona insignificante/No seré nunca una persona insignificante*

¿Esto es lo "gramaticalmente correcto" y "obligatorio"?
¿Decir lo contrario de lo que se quiere decir?


----------



## flljob

*Volvamos al hilo:*
*Io non sarò mai nessuno, ma nessuno sarà mai come me.*
*Yo no seré nunca nadie, pero nadie será nunca como yo.*

*Saludos*
*Se te olvidó poner que nadie tiene dos acepciones: la primera es pronombre indefinido y la segunda es un sustantivo.*

*1. *pron. indef. Ninguna persona.

*2. *m. Persona insignificante.


----------



## 0scar

No se me olvido nada. En este hilo *nessuno/nadie* significa *persona insignificante.*


----------



## flljob

No. Significa ninguna persona.

Además, en la primera hay tres negaciones: no, nunca y nadie. ¿Cómo dirías?
Sí seré nunca nadie.
No seré alguna vez alguien.
No seré alguna vez nadie.
Sí seré nunca alguien.

¿Qué onda, carnal*?

*Carnal en dialecto ñero quiere decir _hermano_.


----------



## fox71

Larroja said:


> Vorrei precisare che come io si usa spesso, ma in altri contesti, che so: "ti racconto come io vorrei che andasse il mondo". In quello della frase in questione invece sarebbe decisamente sbagliato, a meno di trasformarla, a dire il vero poco felicemente, con "nessuno sarà mai come io sono".


 
Logicamente intendevo dire che "come io" non si usa mai IN QUESTO CONTESTO. E' logico che se dopo ci aggiungi un verbo allora si usa spessissimo! 
Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte!!!


----------



## Neuromante

*Nunca seré nadie*, en español, significa que nunca llegarás a ser una persona importante. Al margen del significado palabra por palabra y diccionario en mano, es una característica gramatical -La doble negación.

De hecho, la forma contraria sería:
Nunca seré alguien
Y el significado realmente no es tan distinto ¿Verdad? ese "alguien" es genérico


----------

